# Help/Opinions Wanted! :p



## YoungEventer (16 February 2013)

Ok, to start off i'd just like to say that im sorry if ive posted in the wrong place and if so please correct me! 
Anyways on to the question... Basically my parents said that they'd consider alloweing be to get a horse when i'm ready and know enough to care/ride him/her! So I was wondering in your opinions what would you say one should know care wise and also riding wise. So that I can see on what I need to work on. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 February 2013)

I think that if you are able to keep the horse/pony at a livery yard where people will help you, that would be good.


----------



## YoungEventer (16 February 2013)

Yeah the horse would definitely be kept at a livery yard, I'm just not sure how to tell if i'm ready for one and what people think you should know first so if theres something important I can start learning!


----------



## Norfolk Pie (16 February 2013)

The BHS Horse owners certificates are a really good starting point - I had several people do them last year, a couple have now bought their own horses, and you can really see them putting things in to practice


----------



## YoungEventer (16 February 2013)

Norfolk Pie said:



			The BHS Horse owners certificates are a really good starting point - I had several people do them last year, a couple have now bought their own horses, and you can really see them putting things in to practice 

Click to expand...

Looks quite good, qould you suggest doing all 4 levels first? Also do you know the minimum age for them? (If there is one) Thanks!


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 February 2013)

My guidance to you would be not to test what you do or don't know about keeping and riding horses, but to ask yourself if you have the dedication to care for an animal 365 days a year regardless of what else is in your life or how you feel.

Dedication is not learnt or acquired.  Knowledge and experience can be learnt and acquired.

My advice comes from 37 years of horse keeping and I am still learning and gaining experience each and everyday.  I have dedication and this winter sure has tested it to the limit.


----------



## YoungEventer (16 February 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			My guidance to you would be not to test what you do or don't know about keeping and riding horses, but to ask yourself if you have the dedication to care for an animal 365 days a year regardless of what else is in your life or how you feel.

Dedication is not learnt or acquired.  Knowledge and experience can be learnt and acquired.

My advice comes from 37 years of horse keeping and I am still learning and gaining experience each and everyday.  I have dedication and this winter sure has tested it to the limit.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ Thats actually really cool! And I totally get what you mean! I personallly reckon I would as horses are my passion, ever since a little kid i've loved them and wanted them to be a part of my life! I currently part loan / share a horse who i'd happily do everyday! Rain or shine, I'm just  not old enough to drive to the yard shes stabled! And the owner also likes spending time with heras she is her horse...


----------



## Elsiecat (16 February 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			My guidance to you would be not to test what you do or don't know about keeping and riding horses, but to ask yourself if you have the dedication to care for an animal 365 days a year regardless of what else is in your life or how you feel.

Dedication is not learnt or acquired.  Knowledge and experience can be learnt and acquired.

My advice comes from 37 years of horse keeping and I am still learning and gaining experience each and everyday.  I have dedication and this winter sure has tested it to the limit.
		
Click to expand...

This! I couldn't have put it more eloquently myself!

You could ride at a riding school for 10 years. It still doesn't mean you have the daily (twice or 3 times daily!) commitment. 
We all learn new things everyday. 

Common sense and commitment is as valuable as anything!


----------



## Natti (16 February 2013)

I agree with everything that everybody else has said, all very good advice! I was at the point you were at as well (although I never bought a horse, I was given a better opportunity) and I honestly found it so daunting! However there were daily things I knew I should be able to do before buying. I'll make a small list  :

 Mucking Out - check if you know how to muck out different types of bedding (straw, woodchip, etc.) you don't want to waste it as it can be really expensive! Also check you know how to lay down new stuff and create embankments.

 Grooming - do you know what brushes are for where and how to use them. Also do you know how to clean around the face and under the tail (not nice but does need to be done!) and most definitely how to pick out the hooves, this was something I always feared doing because I got kicked when I was little, however you have to move past your fears and get on with it.

 Tacking Up - this might not be something you will be doing straight away but you should be confident in putting a bit in a horses mouth and know how tight/loose the throat lash, noseband and girth should be. Also if there are any extras i.e. flash or martingale, you know how to attach them properly. It is a good idea to know how to take apart and put together a bridle, not only for cleaning purposes but it will help you know if something is too tight, this would probably go for the saddle as well.

 Ground Work - know how confident you are at leading and being around horses on the ground, it's all well and good in the stable but when you go into the field to get them are you going to be very nervous with other horses loose round about you. Also if you are confident at loading into and out of trailers (I don't have any experience here so it is something I'm going to learn once the weather is a bit better)

 Health - admittedly I don't know much here but it's always good to know the signs to look for with colic and laminitis, also to know at leased a few thing that horses shouldn't eat would be a good idea. How to do up leg bandages and care for minor cuts and bruises is a good idea too.

 Riding - this, IMHO, is the least of your worries, it wont matter if you can't canter or jump huge jumps, this will all come in time, however you need to be honest with yourself about how unsettled you are when you fall off. If a horse does a small buck and you come off (just imagine with me for a sec) do you think you would feel confident enough to get back on and go again or would it unnerve you so much that you would pack it in and never look at it again. Bit of an exaggeration I know but I've seen many people give up too soon because the got scared of what their horse 'might' do. 

 Once you've thought about all of these things, being honest with yourself, think about what you can do to improve the stuff you don't know or aren't confident in. Before even beginning to think about getting a horse I started volunteering with the local Riding for the Disabled (RDA) and they taught me a lot of stuff I didn't know. It was proper hands on experience and I learnt a lot of things in a short period of time, mainly because the people were very friendly and open and didn't mind showing you how to do things (multiple times  ) 
 Yeah so, that's a huge amount of stuff to think about, and there's probably more that I've missed, so just take a couple of minutes to yourself and go through a mental checklist, however I do agree with everyone else to think about the commitment and dedication aspect because that is, of course, the most important thing. Oh, and if you want to chat just drop me a PM, I love talking to people and I'm sure I've probably left you more worried and confused than before!


----------



## YoungEventer (16 February 2013)

Thanks Natti! That was really usefull! After reading your post I think I'll definitely research more Into the health part as that's where I'd say my knowledge is lacking... I also have a feeling there's an RDA near me... So I'll look into that too! Thanks!


----------



## Natch (16 February 2013)

What does the owner of the horse you share think about your knowledge? Do you have lessons too, and if so what does your instructor think?

To expand on Natti's things above about health:

To be able to know how often your horse needs to see a farrier, dentist, vet, physiotherapist and saddle fitter, and what for. To know enough about worming and worms to worm your horse suitably. To know what the vital signs of health are, how often to check for them, and what the signs are that mean your horse is feeling off colour and what to do if they are.

To be able to recognise the signs of common horse ailments such as lameness (hind or forelimb), tying up, colic, sweet itch, laminitis, a worm burden, lice/mites, sarcoids, choke, strangles and basic first aid for all of the above plus cuts, grazes, sunburn, fly bites etc.

To know enough about the rules of feeding and the different feedstuffs to be able to feed your horse a suitable diet.

The book "veterinary notes for horse owners" is a classic, very popular in the equine education sector and relatively easy to understand. I'd also recommend getting the BHS or the Pony Club manual of horsemanship (current version) as they are great sources of knowledge


----------



## RainbowDash (16 February 2013)

Hi OP,

I've owned my own pony for over a year now - I've part loaned previously and owning is a huge change.

Although I have knowledge of basic care I needed to have experienced people to call on to learn more and help me find the confidence as a new owner.  My YO is brilliant as are all of the staff - I have learnt so much from them.

My advice is to find a full or part livery yard - give yourself time to learn hands-on with support.  Read up, take on further training and above all ENJOY - we all have to start somewhere


----------



## YoungEventer (17 February 2013)

Thnakyou both your posts have been really helpful!


----------



## Tammytoo (17 February 2013)

Loads of good advice here and if you are already sharing the care of a horse, then you have a good starting point.  Perhaps ask if you could look after the horse full time for a week and you will get a good idea of the time and effort involved.

Remember you'll never be able to sleep in again, you'll never have any money, you may spend sleepless nights worrying over every little thing that looks unusual (but will generally have disappeared overnight).  You'll fall off, get trodden on regularly, carry an interesting aroma around with you (never go to the supermarket on your way home from the stables, your hands and nails will be wrecked by the cold in winter, you will bore your non-horsey friends rigid when you start enthusing about your horse, but you will love every minute!


----------



## nostromo70 (17 February 2013)

I think the biggest commitment is time. You have to be willing to put the hours in. Rain, shine, snow, wind. In the dark muddy days of winter, i'm sure even some of the most dedicated horse people wonder why they bother. If you can get through a summer and winter like the last, then you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## YoungEventer (17 February 2013)

Yeah, deffo agree withe everyone on the time/commitment front... Oh and tammytoo think I already bore my friends rigid!  Well atleast they seem to like the phrase 'oh here sho goes again!' lol
Thanks everyone so far who has replied it has really helped!


----------



## Natch (17 February 2013)

time, and... money


----------



## YoungEventer (17 February 2013)

Natch said:



			time, and... money 

Click to expand...

Haha yeah definitely!


----------



## Littlelegs (17 February 2013)

Just to add I think how much money your parents have to spend plays a part too. If for instance they can afford a top yard with excellent support, & getting pro's in whenever there is any doubt, you can get away with knowing less about some subjects, than if you are on a tight budget.


----------



## windand rain (18 February 2013)

I think the fact that you have asked the question speaks volumes too many people just go and buy as it is cheaper to buy a cheap horse and dump it in a field without the knowledge than it is to pay for lessons. So well done for asking
1 can and do you ride regularly on different horses
2 can and do you handle horses of all ages and temperaments
3 can your parents afford a hobby where buying is the cheapest bit 
4 are you prepared to go and care for your horse even if you are so ill you cant lift your head off the pillow
5 can you recognise the early symptoms and signs of colic, laminitis and tying up
6 Do you have a nearby walk to livery yard with a good reputation as you cant rely on lifts
7 do you have a network of friends and intructors to help
8 can you fit all tack and rugs etc properly 
9 make sure you buy a horse that suits you and your abilities dont be fooled into thinking a cheap youngster is suitable it may well be but it could be a disaster so chose carefully
10Enjoy your horse and spend time just watching behaiours and herd interactions it is fascinating and will teach you a huge amount horses are not just for riding
If you can agree with all those statements then you are ready to own a horse. If not get more experience or loan one if you can to find out if it really is what you want selling again is a nightmare and very stressful


----------



## YoungEventer (18 February 2013)

windand rain said:



			I think the fact that you have asked the question speaks volumes too many people just go and buy as it is cheaper to buy a cheap horse and dump it in a field without the knowledge than it is to pay for lessons. So well done for asking
1 can and do you ride regularly on different horses
2 can and do you handle horses of all ages and temperaments
3 can your parents afford a hobby where buying is the cheapest bit 
4 are you prepared to go and care for your horse even if you are so ill you cant lift your head off the pillow
5 can you recognise the early symptoms and signs of colic, laminitis and tying up
6 Do you have a nearby walk to livery yard with a good reputation as you cant rely on lifts
7 do you have a network of friends and intructors to help
8 can you fit all tack and rugs etc properly 
9 make sure you buy a horse that suits you and your abilities dont be fooled into thinking a cheap youngster is suitable it may well be but it could be a disaster so chose carefully
10Enjoy your horse and spend time just watching behaiours and herd interactions it is fascinating and will teach you a huge amount horses are not just for riding
If you can agree with all those statements then you are ready to own a horse. If not get more experience or loan one if you can to find out if it really is what you want selling again is a nightmare and very stressful
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, after seeing all the replies so far I think the main thing I need to be looking into and learning is health parts, I'm pretty confident with colic and know a bit about laminitis as have seen a horse who suddenly had it. Deffo need to look into tying up tho? Dont think i've ever heard of that one...


----------



## windand rain (18 February 2013)

A horse in good health is free moving, bright eyed, eating well, has no obvious injury and has normal horse to horse and horse to human interaction
One suffering will be stiff and stilted in movement stand funny react violently or very quietly to handling
Urine should be white/yellow not dark red but it is fine if cloudy usually
Poo should be firm and break open on dropping but variations are normal severe diahorrea or none are indications of poor health as are hard bullet like ones
Tying up is often referred to as monday morning disease due to the excess nutrients in cereal diets not being used up and becoming toxic in the muscles causing lactic acid to collect in the muscles Also known as azorturia


----------



## YoungEventer (19 February 2013)

windand rain said:



			A horse in good health is free moving, bright eyed, eating well, has no obvious injury and has normal horse to horse and horse to human interaction
One suffering will be stiff and stilted in movement stand funny react violently or very quietly to handling
Urine should be white/yellow not dark red but it is fine if cloudy usually
Poo should be firm and break open on dropping but variations are normal severe diahorrea or none are indications of poor health as are hard bullet like ones
Tying up is often referred to as monday morning disease due to the excess nutrients in cereal diets not being used up and becoming toxic in the muscles causing lactic acid to collect in the muscles Also known as azorturia
		
Click to expand...

Wow thanks! Looks like it wasn't as confusing/complicated as I thought! Thanks again!!!


----------



## windand rain (20 February 2013)

Not too complicated if you are observant and know your horse inside out so you know what is normal to him or her. Any deviation from normal should be investigated and a very different pattern checked out by a vet. Hopefully you wont need a vet too soon but you need time to get to know what is the usual way your chosen horse reacts to things
Buy carefully be prepared to learn and you should probably be fine any time soon to think seriously about it
Of course there are lots of differing opinions on how things are done but chose the ones that suit your way of thinking and you will usually be right it is basic common sense most of the time. If you dont know something ask no question is a stupid one if you learn from it


----------



## NaeNae87 (20 February 2013)

Something I found really helpful when learning about horse health was/is this book.
http://www.bookdepository.com/Horse...Owners-Veterinary-Handbook&selectCurrency=AUD

I found it really easy to read and it is full of great info.


----------



## Ahrena (20 February 2013)

Might also be an idea to learn about different feeds. Chances are you can continue the diet the horse you buy is on, but you need to know how and when to adjust it. I.e. If it's getting less work or turnout it would need ess. If you decide next winter you want to start hunting instead of just hacking 3 times a week, you may need to feed more ect. Or if it starts to put on weight during spring/lose weight ect.


Eta: I find it very refreshing to see see someone like you asking for advice and taking it on board. Too many people just assume they know enough (me included when I bought my first horse!) then go get themselves into trouble.

If you have an instructor I would take them along (otherwise perhaps yard owner or maybe your share horse's owner dependent on experience, when you look at the horse. They can help you assess the horse, suitability and remember to ask the nitty gritty details


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 February 2013)

Do you have any friends that have horses? You could spend some days with them you will learn so much, or maybe share a horse for a while it will give you the experience and an idea of what its like to own one.

Meant to say dont ever go look at one on your own, take the most knowledgable person you can find, good luck.

If your near Hertfordshire you can always come and spend some time with mine and give me a hand.


----------



## YoungEventer (21 February 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!  And thanks for the offer PinkvBoots but unfortunately you are about over hour away


----------



## Norfolk Pie (21 February 2013)

I think the first 2 Horse Owners Certs give a good basics, providing you've had them taught in a practical way, not just been given notes  also, could you join a local PC centre, that offers stable management training - if you could work your way up to you PC C+ test, you should be fairly clued up. If local centres don't do much, maybe it would worth joining your local branch, even before you get a horse, so you can do the stable management training? I'd f recommend you join once you do get one, as its a really useful source of info and help  http://www.pcuk.org/


----------



## YoungEventer (23 February 2013)

Norfolk Pie said:



			I think the first 2 Horse Owners Certs give a good basics, providing you've had them taught in a practical way, not just been given notes  also, could you join a local PC centre, that offers stable management training - if you could work your way up to you PC C+ test, you should be fairly clued up. If local centres don't do much, maybe it would worth joining your local branch, even before you get a horse, so you can do the stable management training? I'd f recommend you join once you do get one, as its a really useful source of info and help  http://www.pcuk.org/

Click to expand...

Thanks! I think i'll definitely look into both of those!


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 February 2013)

Where abouts are you Young eventer?  
I think your very responsible trying to learn as much as possible before hand. Getting a horse is a massive commitment. I had my first pony and kept him at his old owners livery yard for the first few years on DIY but always had help on hand if needed so id definitely recommend that- I learnt so much that way. A yard with other people your age (how old are you?) would also be really good as the fun aspect I think is also important- My daughters 13 and I think she gets a bit bored it being just me and her at the yard! 
Magazines are a good way of learning about all aspects of horse care/riding ownership.
Good luck xxx


----------

